
House legislators want to hand NASA’s human spaceflight program over to Boeing - iamarsibragimov
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/01/house-bill-seeks-to-gut-nasas-artemis-plan-resurrect-journey-to-mars/
======
jessaustin
It's encouraging that longtime NASA people like Homer Hickam and Wayne Hale
are going on the record with their opposition to Boeing lobbyists.

